# Schroth Quick-fit harness tutorial



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

I got a Schroth Quick-fit harness for the TT-RS. For those not of the know, this is a 4-point harness that clips into the existing seatbelt receptacles, so you can remove it when away from the track. I thought I'd document the install, since it's a bit tricky. The hardest part is removing the interior trim, and bending the anchor tabs correctly. Pretty pictures included for the lexically impaired.

Time needed:
2-3 hours

Tools needed:
17mm socket
8mm socket
torque wrench
lock wrench and clamps, or vice grip
patience and understanding S.O. (as always)

- Move the front seats forward all the way
- Remove baby seats 
- Remove the rear seat (just pull up and forward)
- Remove side trim panel
Note the position of the clips - 4 metal wedge clips and 3 plastic torpedo clips. This the 2nd hardest part.








- Start at the forward bottom corner, work your way up, then work back along the upper edge. Then pull from the bottom. After all the clips are popped, pull the panel directly towards the front of the car (you may need to pull inboard a litle to clear the clips). Retrieve any parts that have likely popped off. The rear top part of the panel fits between two slots. The rear edge in the mid and lower portions has two posts that slip into holes in the back. The seatbelt is restrained within this trim piece, so rest it against the driver seat back when removed.

- There is a wire connected to the tweeter. Unclip it by pressing a tab.

- Remove the sub-woofer. Unclip the wire and unscrew the two upper nuts and the lower bolt (all 8mm hex) and pull subwoofer away from the wall. Note the lame design of the subwoofer, which is not vented. Make note of the woofer/tweeter size, in case you want to upgrade your sound system.









- Make note of which direction the seatbelt tab faces. There are bump detents on this tab that keep it facing a certain direction. Unscrew this bolt (17mm hex).

- The Schroth extension piece goes on top of the seatbelt tab, between the bolt and the seatbelt tab. You will need to bend the extension tab to match the bend in the seatbelt tab. You will need to bend it very close to the hole, so be careful. You can't un-bend it and re-bend it, or risk mechanical failure.









- Insert the bolt through the extension tab, then the seatbelt tab, aligning the both with the original direction, then torque to 40 lb-ft.

- This is important. There is almost no room for the extension tab, so you have to get this right. Bend the extension tab over the seatbelt tab in order to clear the subwoofer. To understand this, test fit the subwoofer - you'll see what I mean.

- Test fit the subwoofer, rear seat, and side trim before putting everything back together.

- Bolt the subwoofer back in. Clip the subwoofer wire.

- For the side trim, I put tape on the outside to see where the clips are. Clip the tweeter wire. Slide the trim towards the rear of the car as far as it goes. Then push firmly at each clip point to snap in place.

- Put the rear seat cushion back in, being sure to snake the extension piece up so it is visible. Flip the center belt receptacles up to make it easier.



- Grab a cold drink.



- For the front seatbelt there is a triangular trim piece. Flip upwards and it will 'unlock' the piece, allowing you to remove it. Quite clever, really.

- Unbolt the seatbelt tab bolt (17mm). Again, remember the rotation position. Note that the tab runs through a separate slot in the carpet.









- Again, bend the Schroth extension tab so it matches the seatbelt tab.

- Pass the two tabs through the slit in the carpet, bolt them in, torque to 40 lb-ft. Be sure to rotate the tabs to align with how it was originally.

- Notice that the seat rail is right near this bolt. Now you need to bend the extension tab to allow the seat to clear the extension piece.

- Snap the triangular trim back in (you'll see how it works).

- Try out your cool and $$$ new harness!









- Remove harness, put baby seats back in, and wait for next track event. Get scolded by wife. N-joy.


----------



## MaXius (May 20, 2009)

The 'sub' is ported/vented, if you take out the bongo drum (sub) I think the hole is underneath.

Still crap though.

Any pics of the installed harness?


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

The worst part is contorting your body into the rear seat area when it's 90 degrees outside. Nice write-up.


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

MaXius said:


> Any pics of the installed harness?


Posted.

Many thanx to Domm, who had put them originally on his TT and gave me much advice.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

mageus said:


> Posted.
> 
> Many thanx to Domm, who had put them originally on his TT and gave me much advice.


Excellent write-up! I just installed a set of these on my driver and passenger side. It look about 4 hours in total from start to finish for both sides. Here's a picture of the test-fit on the passenger side:










The hardest part for me was bending the Schroth brackets! Looking forward to a track day with these in the near future.

And btw, what's up with all the duct tape used by Audi to hold the wiring down?!


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

What an elegant solution for AutoCross and perhaps the occasional DE!


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

Marty said:


> The hardest part for me was bending the Schroth brackets!


Locking pliers. A great investment.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

mageus said:


> Locking pliers. A great investment.


I have a few of those, but a benchtop vice is the right tool for the job.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

Are you sure these are approved for the TT or TTRS? They don't show them listed on the approved car list. The back needs to be at the correct height or you could injury yourself in a crash.


----------



## nj_v-dub (Aug 27, 2008)

Great investment, might do myself. BTW, great write up.


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

Uber-A3 said:


> Are you sure these are approved for the TT or TTRS? They don't show them listed on the approved car list. The back needs to be at the correct height or you could injury yourself in a crash.


They work, but they're not officially 'approved'. It depends on where you're gonna run, and how strict they are. The ASM harnesses are approved in general by bodies like NASA. It's just if they will look at individual car approval.

The only way to have the belts go straight back is using a harness bar or roll cage. All factory point mounted harnesses will dive down behind the driver. You'll find plenty of discussions ripping on 4 point harnesses.

I figure, the chance of flipping at DEs is exceedingly low (and about zero at an AX). I'm using them mainly to hold me in better in those lame-o US DOT seats.


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

mageus said:


> - Remove harness, put baby seats back in, and wait for next track event. Get scolded by wife. N-joy.


Laughing because I get a load of crap from my daughter's preschool when I pick her up in my Volcano Red TTRS with a booster seat on the back. I do it just to annoy them and be "that mom" that they roll their eyes at. Priceless! But then again scolded by a teacher somehow less to deal with that the wife 

Your kids will have great stories to tell when they get old enough to appreciate it. Mine already do!


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

mageus said:


> I'm using them mainly to hold me in better in those lame-o US DOT seats.


Time to get a pair of racing seats to go with the harness? :beer:


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

AppleChilli said:


> Time to get a pair of racing seats to go with the harness? :beer:


It's not worth giving up your side impact airbags on a street car, IMO.


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

Marty said:


> It's not worth giving up your side impact airbags on a street car, IMO.


You do know that you can get these with airbags? :laugh: 

First the exhaust, now the seats; in the future I will make sure to add disclaimers regarding safety and the EPA.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

AppleChilli said:


> You do know that you can get these with airbags? :laugh:
> 
> First the exhaust, now the seats; in the future I will make sure to add disclaimers regarding safety and the EPA.


I know we all think we're race car drivers while commuting to work in our little Audis. 

If you have any luck importing a Recaro Sportster CS with the airbags in to the US, and wiring it up to your stock airbag deployment system without blowing one up in your face, let us know.


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

Marty said:


> I know we all think we're race car drivers while commuting to work in our little Audis.
> 
> If you have any luck importing a Recaro Sportster CS with the airbags in to the US, and wiring it up to your stock airbag deployment system without blowing one up in your face, let us know.


..blowing up; well I surely hope that isn't the case! Wish me luck...


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

AppleChilli said:


> ..blowing up; well I surely hope that isn't the case! Wish me luck...


Seriously, let me know if you can get one! I looked in to it and Recaro wouldn't export the airbag-based seats to the US.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

these are fully appproved...


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

you know i have always admired your posts, and i surely haven't changed my opinion in the last few minutes.


----------



## Higher750 (Nov 11, 2004)

Great write up. I installed mine yesterday, it was nice to have your walk through as a reference. Pulling on the side trim panel made me nervous, but it eventually popped and everything came out smoothly. I couldn't get those little triangle pieces back on the front seatbelt anchors...


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

Higher750 said:


> I couldn't get those little triangle pieces back on the front seatbelt anchors...


You know those square clips that hold large flat-screen TV boxes together? It's kinda like that. Squeeze the prongs a few minutes and you'll figure out. Then get a flashlight and be ready to do some gymnastics.


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

redz9269 said:


> Laughing because I get a load of crap from my daughter's preschool when I pick her up in my Volcano Red TTRS with a booster seat on the back. I do it just to annoy them and be "that mom" that they roll their eyes at. Priceless! But then again scolded by a teacher somehow less to deal with that the wife
> 
> Your kids will have great stories to tell when they get old enough to appreciate it. Mine already do!


You go!


----------



## as350 (Nov 8, 2011)

Nice write-up, thanks. This will be on my list for 2014.


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

So does this make it a permanent install or can I use my normal belts and then just clip these in for track days?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

croman44 said:


> So does this make it a permanent install or can I use my normal belts and then just clip these in for track days?


They add two small permanent buckles (hard to notice them), and the rest unclips when you don't want the harnesses.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks for this thread. Excellent directions. Awesome belts, they really help feel the feedback from the road. Definitely a great addition for those spirited drives.


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Thanks for the DIY. This is exactly what I needed to know about getting to the subwoofer, as I am in the process of upgrading my sound system.


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

I added my belts last week and the tutorial helped tremendously!


----------



## as350 (Nov 8, 2011)

Excellent write-up, thanks! I just finished installing the Quick-Fit Pro on the driver's side and your description helped tremendously.


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I hate to drag this up from the dead, but has anyone sat in both the QuickFit standard and the Pro harnesses? The Pro has the shoulder belts come down to the center buckle and is HANS compatible, but it's $100 more... and I don't currently own a HANS or HANS-compatible helmet.

I'm also kinda fat with a bit of gut; the wider spacing on the standard QuickFit is nice (I had normal QuickFit in my R32). I'm trying to decide if I should spend the extra for the Pro on the TTRS, or if it's a waste of $100.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

I like mine, I'm fat! Never sat in one without the pro buckle. it does buckle and unbuckle easily


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

Anybody have any pics of the right / passenger side? I did my driver side ages ago but need to do the right now, just wondering how different that panel is with the storage box over there instead of the "subwoofer".


----------



## as350 (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't have any pictures, but if my memory serves me right, it is very similar to the driver's side.


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

as350 said:


> I don't have any pictures, but if my memory serves me right, it is very similar to the driver's side.


Thanks, I appreciate the reply. I'm guessing it just has nothing over there because of the storage box, so no subwoofer to remove and hopefully a little more clearance for the tab over there (don't have to bend it quite as accurately to the existing belt tab, which was the hardest part IMO).


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

You don't have to mess with the panel on the passenger side as I remember


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

By chance has anyone done this in the new TTRS? I have completed this in my 2013 TTRS and our 2013 RS5, but just wondering if anyone has done it in the new TTRS. Looks like the side bolts are the same, but I have not yet dived into the rear seat to see where those bolts are


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

croman44 said:


> By chance has anyone done this in the new TTRS? I have completed this in my 2013 TTRS and our 2013 RS5, but just wondering if anyone has done it in the new TTRS. Looks like the side bolts are the same, but I have not yet dived into the rear seat to see where those bolts are


New TTRS doesn't have a headrest you can pass the harnesses through.


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

Yea, but there are ways to take care of that. Just wondering about the connections piece of it 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

croman44 said:


> Yea, but there are ways to take care of that. Just wondering about the connections piece of it
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


What safe way is there to run a harness on the new seats?


----------

